# RX's > Zantac 150 & Nexium



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I take these 2 products for my acid reflux.Zantac 150 , and Nexium > twice daily.Plus I take the Rx > REGLAN to help push foods out of my stomach faster so they don't sit and ferment in my stomach.2 > 5 mg tablets with every meal , and 2 at bedtime.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Does that keep everything under control?I'm currently taking Nexium 1x day and have a script for Zantac, but have not taken it yet. I have been drinking warm lemon water which seems to help.Though lemon is citrus, it has an akalizing effect on your system.Just trying to see if I can handle this with less meds.Hope your doing okay.Marty


----------

